# Audi A1 quattro Vs Audi ur-quattro



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

Including drag race with Hannu Mikkola’s 1986 Group B rally car.


----------



## scrapper (Feb 17, 2007)

I like the rally car race in the end :thumbup:


----------

